# Is it the receiver or PJ?



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

I am getting a gray swirl-round thing in the top right corner of my 110" hi-def picture. It only seems to be present in letter box when I have the black bars above and below my 16:9 screen. or maybe because it's so subtle I just don't see it any other time, like when a movie is playing. 

I have an Epson 6100 and an Onkyo 705.

I called Epson and they said to try the test pattern on the PJ to see if it was the PJ or the receiver. No swirl on the test pattern but it's bright blue and not black, which is when I see the swirl best. 

Also bypassed the receiver by plugging in the laptop and going into the PJ via computer hookup. No swirl.

The funny thing is that the PJ started getting the swirl right after I installed a new bulb that Epson sent me because the previous one died after 800 hours.

BUT... The receiver is going in for repairs next week because it won't read my remote (they sent me a new one and it still won't read it. So teh receiver is not blameless. 

So basically, if you had to play the odds, would you say the swirl is the fault of the PJ or the receiver?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If you took the reciever out of the mix, and the swirl went away, that seems to indicate the AVR is at fault. However, it could be that specific input on the Proj. Hook a source to the same input on the proj ad the AVR and see what happens. No sene in guessing on this one, should be easy to troubleshoot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Start with the simplest possibilities first. Change cables, change inputs, eliminate the need for video passing from receiver. I wonder if you understand the remote. The Onkyo remote isn't exactly the most logical device I've used. Pick up a harmony and eliminate the need for it when you get the chance.


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

lsiberian said:


> Start with the simplest possibilities first. Change cables, change inputs, eliminate the need for video passing from receiver. I wonder if you understand the remote. The Onkyo remote isn't exactly the most logical device I've used. Pick up a harmony and eliminate the need for it when you get the chance.


All great ideas. Thanks. As far as the remote goes, it has worked fine since I got it. I used it to set up everything and then one day...blip...it doesn't so anything. So I sent it is and they gave me a new one. This one does the same thing: some days it works, some it does not. Onkyo says it is probably the AVR itself so it's going in.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Rancho5 said:


> All great ideas. Thanks. As far as the remote goes, it has worked fine since I got it. I used it to set up everything and then one day...blip...it doesn't so anything. So I sent it is and they gave me a new one. This one does the same thing: some days it works, some it does not. Onkyo says it is probably the AVR itself so it's going in.


I bet that fixes it. I've heard the soldering in those receivers isn't very good sometimes. Many attribute it to the banning of lead solder in Europe.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Well, lack of lead certainly can and does have a detrimental effect on solder connections...
They just can't seem to figure out what they can add that's still environmentally friendly to do what lead did.


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

OP here. It was the PJ. Just using the PJ (no AVR, no PS3) I changed bulbs because I had an extra one, and the swirl was still there. Epson is sending a replacement PJ, though refurbished which doen't make me very happy but apparently after 30 days, that's what you get.


----------

